# I want to make my wired carplay become wireless on 2019 X4



## X4 2019 (Nov 11, 2021)

Can anyone give some suggestions? I want to buy a wireless adapter for my X4 2019, but I have a problem now that I have found two adapters that are suitable for me, but they have different functions, one is only available turning wired into wireless has no other functions. 








Wireless Box Plus - Wireless CarPlay & Android Auto Adapter


The Wireless-Box Plus is a three-in-one plug and play multimedia box. Wireless Apple CarPlay adapter, Wireless Android Auto adapter and TV Cast all in one. Purchase The Wireless-Box Plus to cast streaming media to your car's screen.




carplaysmartbox.com




The other one allows me to download any APP I want to download on my radio, and I can also watch videos on the radio.








AI Multimedia Box: Enjoy Full Android 11 OS and All Android Apps


Latest AI Multimedia Box Android 11 CarPlay & Android Auto adapter plug and play with the new Android 11 operating system. Purchase the AI Multimedia Box to watch streaming media on your car and many more! Wireless Apple CarPlay adapter, Wireless Android Auto adapter and multimedia box all in...




carplaysmartbox.com




Do you have any good suggestions? Because I am a person with entanglements, my family is not interested in it, and no one around me can give me some advice! ! Thanks a lot!!!


----------

